# New website & Cleaning guides up



## swisstony (Apr 27, 2007)

After working on this little project
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=74648

I decided that a proper website would be better and so here you are

http://www.polishedswiss.com

This site basically has all the information that was in the Cleaning Guides as well as links to all the suppliers and the Buying Guides. There are download links at the end of each page.

Please report any duff links or errors to me and I can make the changes.

Thanks 
Chris


----------



## [SV] (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks again for the great guides.
I bookmarked it


----------



## misterb (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice I also have bookmarked !!


----------



## swisstony (Apr 27, 2007)

You are very welcome guys, enjoy :thumb:


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

this is great for someone that is new to all this thanks i have bookmarked it also


----------



## swisstony (Apr 27, 2007)

Dont forget, if there any suppliers who want to be included, drop me a PM or email and I will sort it out.

Remember, I favour no one supplier over another as I would rather the guide be generic :thumb:


----------



## HairyG (Jun 13, 2008)

Great job, just the kind of guides a newbie like me needs.

Just one comment. Some of the font/background contrasts made for difficult reading to my old eyes. The labelling of items to cover in the engine bay guide, for example.

Thanks for all the time and effort, it is much appreciated.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice guides, very professional looking


----------



## swisstony (Apr 27, 2007)

HairyG said:


> Great job, just the kind of guides a newbie like me needs.
> 
> Just one comment. Some of the font/background contrasts made for difficult reading to my old eyes. The labelling of items to cover in the engine bay guide, for example.
> 
> Thanks for all the time and effort, it is much appreciated.


No problem, I can see your point. I just wanted to make it a little bit different in that section. I shall play around with the colours to see if it improves.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Very nice set of guides.


----------



## ccsnet (Apr 11, 2008)

I just wanted to say what a great site that is and I've dropped you an email with a small request from there 

Terran


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice work :thumb:....but I ain't gonna have any questions to ask the forum any more  (just kidding )


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

Nice work!

Thanks for the link :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Excellent guides, well done mate.:thumb:


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Top work guy.:thumb:
Looks like you've put a lot of effort into it.
Thanks.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Really good, very nice site :thumb:


----------



## swisstony (Apr 27, 2007)

Many thanks for all your comments guys, it really is appreciated :thumb:

As I said I am not a professional :buffer: but I am still learning and thought these would help everyone.

Still got claying, polish and maintain to do, god knows when I will have the time to do them but will try


----------



## swisstony (Apr 27, 2007)

HairyG said:


> Just one comment. Some of the font/background contrasts made for difficult reading to my old eyes. The labelling of items to cover in the engine bay guide, for example.


Had a little change just for you and your tired old eyes, let me know what you think


----------



## GRENDAL (Jun 25, 2008)

Great guide. 
You've put a lot of work into this. 
Well done!


----------



## swisstony (Apr 27, 2007)

Website now has a proper domain and has been edited in the first post :thumb:

http://www.polishedswiss.com


----------



## Darren.H (Dec 25, 2006)

As said on the other forum, very well and nicely done....now go clean something


----------

